
SpaceX’s Explosion Reverberates Across Space, Satellite and Telecom Industries - Trisell
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/05/business/spacexs-explosion-reverberates-across-space-satellite-and-telecom-industries.html?_r=0
======
nanistheonlyist
Compare the failure rate of SpaceX, or indeed the launch industry in general,
to the failure rate of large IT projects. Any large IT organization should be
jealous of SpaceX's incredible reliability!

